# I just got emailed about ethar training,...



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

I don't know what it is so before I book off some time for it,......
Help.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

Uhh... have you thought of calling your unit OR and finding out what it's all about?

Without providing us with some context, how the heck do you expect us to answer?


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

_*"Ethar training. Attendance is mandatory as this will,..."*_

When I respond they need to know if I am available. They sometimes use goofy acronyms and the word mandatory for crap no one in their right mind would attend. My intuition tells me this is one of those things, but I love good training and would hate to miss something worthwhile.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2007)

Methingk you mean

ETHICS training....

If thats the case, you WILL attend.....as it is manditory for all CF members


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

No, thats cut from the email. Ethar. Maybe they renamed SHARP. Good guess though.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2007)

Well then, they key point is this



			
				Nemo888 said:
			
		

> _*"Ethar training. Attendance is mandatory as this will,..."*_



If i was your boss and sent you this and you didnt show up.....i would have you burned at the stake

just a thought


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

I think the "mandatory" translates as "unless you have some real work to do".  I can easily be excused with a valid reason. So do I take a chance on death by powerpoint ? Well, since I can't crack the acronym I think they got me. Maybe I can sneak some work with me just in case.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2007)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I think the "mandatory" translates as "unless you have some real work to do".  I can easily be excused with a valid reason. So do I take a chance on death by powerpoint ? Well, since I can't crack the acronym I think they got me. Maybe I can sneak some work with me just in case.



Some manditory things are exactly that...manditory.  Sometimes its even mandated by the CF for all members.  If i were you i would find out what it is in a hurry before casting it off as "useless"

Glad you dont work for me...your attitude needs work


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

Could be interesting. I read some briefs about it on my own time already. I'll go to that.


----------



## Donut (8 Nov 2007)

Explosive Threat Hazard And Recognition....used to be Mine Awareness Tng.

We got it as part of IBTS last spring, which was then augmented with CIED for workups.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Ethos,threat,humanitarian aid and strategic reacting.



Nice job...you made that up pretty fast


----------



## MJP (8 Nov 2007)

EXPLOSIVE THREAT AND HAZARD AWARENESS AND RECOGNITION

AIM
1.	The aim of this training is to prepare CF personnel to operate in an explosive threat environment under operational conditions.
OUT LINE OF TRAINING
2.	Commanders require personnel who possess the knowledge and skills necessary to perform the many tasks required to survive in an Explosive Threat environment.


From the TP....pretty mandatory training considering the environments we operate in.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

MJP... thank you - that is an acronym that I did not associate with...... (go figure)

Nemo.... still think you coulda called your unit OR and gotten a better explanation - instead of chasing your tail.


----------



## RSMPRT (19 Nov 2007)

Ethar Trg is a new buzz word for enhanced MAT trg (mine awareness trg) that all soldiers take prior to any deployment.  Usually taught by a Cbt Engr NCO.  Enemy techniques, hazards, awareness or something like that.  We (my unit about to deploy to A-Stan) took this trg back in july.
RSM PRT


----------



## RSMPRT (19 Nov 2007)

MJP is correct in his explanation of ETHAR.  I'm ole school and still prefer Adv MAT Trg.  Any Cbt Arms soldier in my opinion that has returned from A-Stan is qualified to present this valuable brief.  Reading a lesson plan does not cut it for our current involvement in Kandahar province.


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Nov 2007)

RSMPRT said:
			
		

> Any Cbt Arms soldier in my opinion that has returned from A-Stan is qualified to present this valuable brief.  Reading a lesson plan does not cut it for our current involvement in Kandahar province.



True enough RSMPRT, I hear you loud and clear on that one - only I don't think I would _completely_ limit the experience to just Combat Arms - we purple trades can be quite valuable on air sentry and in other dangerous areas.  I once had the immense privilege of accompanying a PL of RCR's on a foot patrol.  Awesome experience - and one that made me definitely appreciate the teachings of all experienced soldiers, no matter what trade!!
(_edited to add: no matter what trade OR RANK_)

To 2 RCR Recce Pl -


----------



## RSMPRT (22 Nov 2007)

You have a point.  in fact I have several purple trades in my org about to deploy and I am very pleased with their adaption of tactics, trg and procedures gained by pre deployment trg since Apr 07.  Purple trades are vital to the mission.  The issue with ETHAR is that it is technically profound and more and more nasties are being discovered the hard way (unfortunately).  Inherent to the Cbt Arms is the continued immersion of these technical aspects which continues post deployment at our home bases.  This is a subj that reqs constant situational awareness usually inherent in the Cbt Arms, especially in the Cbt Engr and inf trades.  Lessons learned by any Cdn soldier (purple or otherwise) can always be valuable to tps yet to deploy.  My opinion.   
Thanks for your response.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Nov 2007)

Without a doubt my friend.  Cbt Arms trades (esp Eng Br and Inf) have first hand situational knowledge which is extremely valuable.  Too valuable not to pass on to those who will soon find themselves in not so friendly territory.  I myself will never pass up an opportunity to learn something from someone who more than likely can save my life and the lives of those around me, and if anyone can it's most definitely my Infantry (Pro Patria) or Engineer (Chimo) buddies!!  I had the standard "mine awareness" trg many times, but the last few times it was taught by a VERY experienced Engineer and let me tell you - I will never forget what I was told and what he went through!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Nov 2007)

Just taught the 2hr package to the local Infantry Regiment and well..... way to much information to be compressed into 2 hrs with no pratical application alloted. At least with the 2 day package you get to practice some proding drills and self extraction.

But from what I can gather from my Trg WO is that the 2 hr package is currently being reviewed and will be revamped.


----------

